# Mobi type cordless washer £49.99



## titanx (May 4, 2009)

Clas ohlson have these back in stock online.
http://www.clasohlson.com/uk/12-V-Cordless-Pressure-Washer/Pr184407000


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

These any good or better off getting a proper one?


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

out of stock..looks like a gimmick anyway,,,just buy a few 5 litre pressure sprayers 10 quid delivered on ebay


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

robtech said:


> out of stock..looks like a gimmick anyway,,,just buy a few 5 litre pressure sprayers 10 quid delivered on ebay


Out of stock for mail order but in stock at several branches.

I bought one of these a couple of months back when Clas Ohlson was doing it for £39.99.

It is an excellent bit of kit - by no means a replacement for a proper mains powered & mains water-fed pressure washer, but far superior to a hand pressure sprayer.

When I'm over at the girlfriend's place, where using a proper pressure washer is problematic, this has been an absolute godsend when washing and rinsing the car, especially the wheels. The water stream isn't huge, but is delivered under a good amount of pressure.

It holds 17 litres of water, and I can spray just under 4 full tanks of water from a single charge (I use about 2 and a half tanks on a full wash regime). The nozzle is very adjustable, offering many options between scream and fine spray.


----------

